# New Blacktail Elite



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2009)

Well work has been real slow so i been tryin to trade for a nice bow........   ....you have seen the G & L 

Now here is the Blacktail Elite.........I have been tryin to get back to where i started when i got my first custom bow back in the early 80's 62" and 58# @ 28" and shooting wood arrows..........i traded the dryad orion for this sweet blacktail in the specs i wanted. 


and yes i know it won't make me a better hunter......   ......... but it sure does feel good .......


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 7, 2009)

That's  a purdy bow!


----------



## gurn (Dec 7, 2009)

That riser looks great!! Fine bow.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice bow!!! Let me know when you are ready to get rid of it!!!


----------



## robert carter (Dec 7, 2009)

Fine bow Coop. Would make a great Christmas gift for a Swamper......

  got the broadheads today.Thanks,RC


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks guy's ........ i think this one and the G & L have found their forever home....... ........i know where have you heard that before..........


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2009)

oh robert i got the heads also ......thanks


----------



## archrman (Dec 8, 2009)

How did you like the Dryad? I like the look of there 3pc, how do they shoot


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2009)

archrman said:


> How did you like the Dryad? I like the look of there 3pc, how do they shoot



archrman the dryad is a great bow, i like the G & L pit viper hp riser better(more  of a high recurve grip) than the dryad. the dryad and the G&L are in the same speed group, the G&L only comes with long bow limbs the dryad with either long bow or recurve.


----------



## Night Wing (Dec 9, 2009)

Your Blacktail looks very nice. I'm supposed to receive my second Blacktail Elite TD (66", 35# @ 30") sometime between now and Christmas. My first Blacktail Elite TD and I still have it, is 66", 42# @ 30".


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW nightwing that is sharp!!!!!!!!!! mine is going back to norm come the middle of Jan. for a refinish job........LOL.......


----------



## Night Wing (Dec 11, 2009)

John,

Yesterday, I talked with Norm Johnson of Blacktail Bows. He informed me he didn't like the way my Blacktail's riser looked grain wise in the wood so he started over. He has the second riser done and he says I will like the looks of this second riser. Anyway, it got another coating of expoxy yesterday and today it's being sanded again. Norm also told me it came in a bit heavy at 37# so he wanted to know if I really wanted it at 35#. I told Norm 37# is good for me. I've already made up a 32" (BOP), 471 grain Easton Camo Hunter 2013 aluminum test arrow for it. My bow is supposed to ship next Thursday so I should have it in my hands on Monday, Dec 21st. Should make a nice Christmas present for me. I'll post some photos of it when I get it.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2009)

nightwing

please post pics.........i want to order a snake bit so bad i can't see straight, but work is so slow i can't do it.........uuuuuuugggggghhhhhhh


----------



## Night Wing (Dec 13, 2009)

John,

If you order one of Norm's bows, it's going to be a long time until you receive it. I ordered my second Blacktail from Norm in the first week of September of 2008. So, when I have it in my hands, from the time when I ordered it and when I get it, it will have been almost 16 months. I will say this, Norm's bows are worth the wait. 

As for the pictures, I will post a few of my second Blacktail. I'll give you something to drool over.


----------



## Night Wing (Dec 22, 2009)

I received my second Blacktail at 5:50pm last night. She's gorgeous. It's a cloudy day here so when I have the very first sunny day, I'll take her outside, take a few photos of her and then post them.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Night Wing (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm definitely going to have to get a new camera.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2009)

WOW........that is bad to the bone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Night Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

One more.


----------

